# 90% in one month



## Jjj123 (Jan 10, 2017)

What's up everyone on here.

This is how I got to 90% fast af. I'll drop a full recovery story soon.

Step 1

Kill the anxiety

I immediately sought professional help from a good psychiatrist and started taking lexapro and Seroquel. The combo literally abolished my anxiety and allowed me to start living my life as quickly as possible.

I know a lot of people are anti medication, which I can completely relate to BC I never thought I'd ever take it, but when you get dealt something so fucking awful you need to break out the big guns. You don't have to stay on it forever, but it gives your brain the quick reset that it needs to let you start thinking normally again.

Step 2 exercise

Exercise lowers excess cortisol and adrenaline in your body. I lift weights as heavy as possible. I do a 5x5. 5 reps 5 sets heavy weight. Ya I felt weird as fuck in the gym at first but as the weeks go by you start feeling more and more normal.

Step 3 live your life

I actually had to quit my job when this BS started because I was so spaced out. So I filled my time with exercise, going out to eat, running errands, and spending time with my family.

You need to desensitize yourself. I regularly drive my car with music blasting letting the feeling of dp get intense as fuck. The more you expose yourself to stimuli, the faster your brain goes, "okay this is normal".

Step 4 get good sleep
Seriously sleep is so important in this healing process.

Supplements I am taking -

High quality multivitamin
Zinc
Magnesium
Vitamin C
A high quality probiotic
Coconut Oil
Kefir (fermented milk with live cultures)
And this product called Restore which has 20,000 different strains of beneficial gut bacteria which heals leaky gut syndrome.

I haven't observed any sort of diet and regularly mow down pints of chunky monkey. Eat what makes you happy.

I also smoke like 10 cigarettes a day but I abstained from alcohol and any drugs.

You can and will recover. My shit was bad guys. I was having intense suicidal ideation all day long before the meds kicked in. I felt like I had just eaten a weed brownie and ripped a gravity bong all day long. It was extremely fucking uncomfortable.

I know 3 people personally who have recovered from this in a few months. One from a pot brownie, one from smoking weed, and one from severe Xanax withdrawal.

Know you will recover. People have healed themselves of cancer with positive thinking alone. You're not fucked for life and you will be a God amongst mortals once you recover. You will get +2 wisdom and Constitution upon recovery.

And anyone who's worried about the existential thoughts...stop giving a fuck. You're allowed to think weird shit. Plenty of people have these thoughts and never get dp.

Find something else to be obsessed with and the shit goes faster.

Video games help so much guys. Literally play all day if you have nothing else going on.

Consider this - you have one life. Literally this is your one chance to have the best fucking life possible. How much time do you want to devote to this mind fuck of a condition? Do whatever you need to do to get past this.

Oddly enough I basically think about dp for large chunks of the day and still find myself recovering. But I will say that distraction is actually super useful. You'll get to a point where the symptoms are so minor that you can just carry on.

Anyway that's it for now. Love you guys


----------



## tfiio (Nov 10, 2016)

I'm a little concerned about your line about "[healing] cancer with positive thinking alone" since that line of thinking can literally get people killed, but otherwise an enjoyable post. I especially appreciate that you're not really "pushing" your own recovery method on others, which is a common problem and often causes some negative reactions.

glad you've made so much progress.


----------



## M1k3y (Sep 19, 2016)

How fast did this start working for u?

Tempted to start today but the super bowl is Sunday

Don't wanna be a bigger good that day


----------



## Jjj123 (Jan 10, 2017)

I actually went out to a bunch of bars by myself on Superbowl Sunday. I'm in the phase now where I can do everything I used to do, but I obviously still feel weird. So hopefully this is a sign that I'm on my way out sooner than later.

But ya, I'm actually tapering off of Seroqeul now because it's making me feel like "hungover" all day which is just confusing me because I don't know if it's the dp or the pills.


----------



## MikeWolf (Feb 7, 2017)

This has brighten up my day. I literally just created an account just to respond to this. I've been dealing with this shit for almost 4 months now. It made my life a living hell and I brushed it aside for almost 2 months because my family didn't think anything was wrong and I forsure knew something wasn't right. lol. Kinda lost my shit during christmas time and admitted myself to a mental hospital which placed me in a IOP therapy group. Still going there. I also (at the height of my anxiety and DP/DR) found a doctor who was also a endocrinologist and psychologist. He knew what DP/DR was and told me he's cured half a dozen patients. It brought soooo much peace to this nightmare just to know a medical doctor KNEW what this was and didn't brush it aside. I'm still dealing with it and I just so happened to be getting over a mini breakdown from overthinking about it just a couple hours earlier... but I can tell things are SLOWLY getting better. I'm on Lexapro and Lamictal. Been on Lexapro for 2 months, just recently bumped up to 20MG and Lamictal I started 2 weeks ago. My rapid thoughts are almost gone, and weird thoughts are going away but I'm a super impatient person so sometimes I freak out and start thinking about how having this issue has hindered me for the past 4 months, then comes rumination, and then and then and then... back to feeling ok. I know it will get get 100% better and I see the light and the end of the tunnel, I'm just not quite there yet. But medicine has saved my life! Honestly it's made me think more positive about this issue and when your doctor looks at you in the eye and says "I've treated patients with worse cases of DP/DR than you, and they are 100% better. YOU WILL GET BETTER"

Sorry for the long post. Thank you again!


----------



## Jjj123 (Jan 10, 2017)

Does the lamictal help you sleep? That's my biggest issue at this point


----------



## Jjj123 (Jan 10, 2017)

If the Seroquel is making you feel like shit then you should reduce or stop taking it.


----------



## Jjj123 (Jan 10, 2017)

Mike I totally understand being impatient. Every time I have a bad day I have a mini melt down. It sucks because we want to be better immediately. I hope this shit is gone soon because I definitely miss my life.


----------

